# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Freefixer - урезанный аналог Хиджака

## PavelA

В серфе по Инету встретилась данная freeware утилита.
Размер небольшой - 700К.
Скачал, установил, попробовал получить лог. Лог получился красивый, в нем, как и в Хиджаке,  можно профиксить строчки. Насчет отката после неудачного фикса не знаю, не проверял.

Сайт www.freefixer.com
Кстати, WebWasher или как его там зовут заблокировал доступ к этому сайту. Категория: Sex

Резюме: HijackThis правильнее и понятнее.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

